
Can Books Teach Machines to Read People? - unignorant
http://www.teleread.com/can-books-teach-machines-to-understand-people/
======
unignorant
Source papers:

Using Stories to Teach Human Values to Artificial Agents:
[http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~riedl/pubs/aaai-
ethics16.pdf](http://www.cc.gatech.edu/~riedl/pubs/aaai-ethics16.pdf)

Mining Human Behaviors from Fiction to Power Interactive Systems:
[http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.06977](http://arxiv.org/abs/1602.06977)

------
norea-armozel
Why do I feel this is like Heinlein's Mike (AI) where it got most of his ideas
about humans from fiction? It's odd to see art preceding science's attempt to
grasp such a problem.

------
Aaronik
Lol have an upvote for the title alone

